# Countershaft felt rings-- replace with rubber O rings? TH42



## toader (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm in the process of restoring my 10F and have been doing one major component at a time. Today I disassembled the countershaft to discover the felt rings are in bad shape. 

Can I replace them with rubber O rings or should I make new felt rings?

Thanks for any help you can provide. 

BTW- painting this machine a hammered gray and it looks amazing! I highly recommend.


----------



## iron man (Mar 8, 2014)

toader said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in the process of restoring my 10F and have been doing one major component at a time. Today I disassembled the countershaft to discover the felt rings are in bad shape.
> 
> ...



 I completely agree the hammer tone is amazing but let it cure about a month.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21221


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 9, 2014)

Toader,

I wouldn't recommend using O-rings for that application.  The felt will dispense oil for a while after you oil the machine.  O-rings won't.  I haven't looked but you might do a search on McMaster.com and see whether they have something that will work.  Also call Clausing.  They may still have replacements in stock.

Robert D.


----------



## EOD1959 (Mar 9, 2014)

Toader,

 I made a two piece die to cut out some for my Atlas and using a 100% wool felt cowboy hat, Igot carried away and made about 30 of them. PM me an address and tell me how many you need and I will send them to you.(free)

Dennis


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought my felt rings from Clausing. They weren't exactly cheap, at around $8 a piece, if I recall. But if you add up the cost of buying the felt and buying or making a punch, it might not be so bad.


----------



## toader (Mar 9, 2014)

Another question I have--

Should the needle bearings be oiled or greased?

I noticed the hole in the end of the shaft for filling with lube that goes to the bearings.

I removed all the old grease.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 9, 2014)

Atlas designed it to be used with grease. At each end of the countershaft, there should be a metal, screw-on cup. The idea was that you filled these cups with grease and then gave them half a turn every week or two to force a little grease through the hole in the shaft and into the bearings. The felts acted as seals to help keep the grease in.

I kept the original grease cups on my lathe, but I've seen some guys who have replaced them with zerk-type fittings.


----------



## EOD1959 (Mar 10, 2014)

Toader,

 Rec. your pm, felts will go out in this mornings post.

Dennis


----------



## toader (Mar 10, 2014)

EOD1959 said:


> Toader,
> 
> Rec. your pm, felts will go out in this mornings post.
> 
> Dennis



Thank you, Dennis!


----------



## EOD1959 (Mar 10, 2014)

Your most welcome Sir.

Dennis

ps tracking # 9114 9011 5981 8676 5232 93


----------



## toader (Mar 12, 2014)

EOD1959 said:


> Your most welcome Sir.
> 
> Dennis
> 
> ps tracking # 9114 9011 5981 8676 5232 93



Well the rings arrived today and they look great! Thank you very much for sending those my way. 

I hope to assemble the countershaft tomorrow night. I'll certainly upload pics.

-------------

One more question...

What type of grease should I use?


----------

